# Looking for Gamers in Northern Virginia



## Storm Raven (Aug 4, 2005)

I am currently recruiting players for my group, we have a couple sessions under our belt, but it is early in the current campaign. Here is the "opening pitch" for the current campaign. Drop me a line if you are interested.



> _For hundreds of years the Ymerawdwrs of Great House Llud, ruling from the land of Drefaldwyn, promoted the faith, kept the peace, and defended our people from the enemies that threatened them. From tribes of humanoids and bands of giants, to the wild sea dragons of the Dekkulde Islands and hounds of Alizon, to the dread armies of the Cold Lords of Isakoti and the White Hand, their armies held the darkness at bay.
> 
> It has been more than a generation since Ymerawdwr Cearnach VII died in the last crusade in the frozen land of Isakoti at the gates of Iltorni, the last of his line. It has been more than a generation since Drefladwyn sank beneath the Heulwen Sea to be renamed Lloegyr, the lost land, destroying the line of succession to the Carnelian Throne. Since then, the remaining Great Houses, unable to choose a new High King from among their number, have warred among each other: four bloody and bitter wars have been fought over the question of succession, and all the while threats from outside continue to loom.
> 
> ...




*Game Details:* The campaign is a a D&D campaign, using the 3.5e rule set (with a few small handful of optional and house rules) currently at first level, and potentially going until twentieth level. The game is held at my home in Round Hill (about ten miles west of Leesburg on Route 7), and meets every other week on Saturdays in the late afternoon through the evening, usually from 4:00 to 11:00. We have 4 regulars right now but have room for 2-3 more players.


----------



## Joe C (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello all,
      I am new to the area, and I think of myself as an old gamer, though I am not old.  I Have not played 3rd or 3.5 but am willing to try it out and see what happens.  the game sounds interesting.  I like and want to see what else there is abouyt and the group.  Email me back at REILAN1975@hotmail.com or call me 9103227949 thanks

Joe C


----------

